# NCE Cord length question



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have converted the layout to DCC. Now I have one issue. 85% of my running is within 6 ft of the location of where I placed the jack for my NCE PowerCab. The rest is done from on the other side of a lift up section of the layout. Both main lines run over this lift up. I need a 12 ft cord to reach the other side of this to run the trains from there. 

Does NCE make a 12 ft cord (flat one) for the Power Cab? I really do not want to go through the expense of adding another panel to move the cap just for a few feet.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't know of they make one that long or not but I think the plugs are fairly standard phone plugs so you be better off trying to source it from an electrical or computer specialist supplier.

Edit: Just looked at the NCE site and it seems they don't do the cables themselves, I guess because of the many differences in length that may be required. They provide a link to these people: http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/AT-K-26-6-B/100/A0062R-100-ND/1972629 Looks like they can provide everything.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I had a 25 foot cord on my Bachmann EZ hand held controller. I changed
it out to a 5 foot one because I was continually getting the long
cord wrapped around my legs.

I'd suggest installing Jacks for your hand held at various locations
around the layout. You can just unplug the hand held and move
to a place more convenient. The trains will continue what you
had them doing when this happens.

You can likely get the jacks and cords at one of the big box stores.
I did.

Don


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

The 7 footer combined with the cord on the throttle should give you the reach required. Run a chain of utp panels and everything will be "Jake"!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Can you have different jacks with the NCE PowerCab? I can only use one of the two plugs on the front for the unit since the hand controller also manages the power. If I add a Jack will I then need a second cab at that location? The flat cable is not the normal phone cable some systems use. There are extra wires in it to transmit power. There is an included cable for going to another jack that does not have the additional power wires in it. My understanding is that I have to use the main jack for my cab.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

tkruger said:


> My understanding is that I have to use the main jack for my cab.


By jack do you mean the plug on the cable or the the receptacles for them on the power panel? The PowerCab always uses the left hand one. If you added a throttle that goes in the other.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Cycleops

"Jack' is old electronics jargon at least here in the US. 
The 'Jack' is the receptacle, the female usually,
the plug on the cord is the male usually.

On my Bachmann EZ controller there are 'jacks' for two hand helds. A buss
can be plugged into one to serve 'jacks' around the layout fascia.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for that Don. I was wondering.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

In answer your question tkruger if you add another jack in the form of a power panel you will need to plug in another throttle there while your PowerCab is plugged in to the other providing the power.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Cycleops said:


> In answer your question tkruger if you add another jack in the form of a power panel you will need to plug in another throttle there while your PowerCab is plugged in to the other providing the power.


That is what I thought. So I have two choices, longer cable or second throttle. I want a second throttle and jack, I can afford a longer cable .


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Cycleops said:


> In answer your question tkruger if you add another jack in the form of a power panel you will need to plug in another throttle there while your PowerCab is plugged in to the other providing the power.


Now I'm confused.

What is what you term 'power panel'? Is that the same as 'jack'?

With the Bachmann EZ system the main controller stays connected to
the track at all times. The Hand Held can be unplugged and
moved to another 'jack' without interrupting any trains in
motion even tho it was used to set them in motion. The jacks
are all in paralell and you can have more than one hand held
in use plugged into them.

Don


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

DonR said:


> Now I'm confused.
> 
> What is what you term 'power panel'? Is that the same as 'jack'?
> 
> ...


The NCE Power Cab system has everything built into the hand held control. The wall wart plugs into the back of the first Jack. The handheld not only controls the trains but the power. Unplug it and you unplug the power. Basically the NCE Power Cab is the equivalent to the non-handheld EZ Command unit.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry Don. The NCE power panel screws in your fascia. The track leads and the power supply plug in the back and there are two jacks on the front, the left one is for the PowerCab and the right for an additional throttle. There are two further jacks at the back to attach further power panels.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

OK, but can you 'plug' a buss into the PowerCab and place additional 'jacks'
around the layout fascia so that hand helds can move around
Similar to how I describe my Bachmann EZ DCC system.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes you can, here's a pic: https://ncedcc.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/article_attachments/200182909/Powercab_Panel.jpg jack for additional panel goes in the back with the poet and track output.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's somewhat different from what is used with Bachmann EZ.I plug
my hand held into the back of the controller but my layout is
compact.
My brother on his large basement layout is using the Digitrax single jack fascia
panels and they accept the same cable as Bachmann EZ uses.

The Fascia jack accepts one hand held plug. On the back are two jacks
either can be IN from the main controller or OUT to the next fascia device IN.

There are no other electrical connections. I notice a pair
of LEDs in your pic. Perhaps that is why the extra electrical
connection????

Don


----------

